# Gulp Alive



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

I was thinking about buying a tub of gulp alive minnows. Whoever has tryed them did they work well for you? Well anything helps thanks guys!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

During head to head comparison with Gulp and fathead minnows, I've experienced the Gulp produce comparable results if not better than the live bait.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

ruger1 said:


> During head to head comparison with Gulp and fathead minnows, I've experienced the Gulp produce comparable results if not better than the live bait.


How did you fish the Gulp. I was thinkin about using a Jig and hookin the gulp through the head. Or make a swimmer out of it on just a plain hook. How did you fish it?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I put it on a jig just like you would a plastic body and vertically jigged it. I also put it on a Lindy rig style set up and drifted with it just like you would a Lindy rig with a leech.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

I always use live bait first if I have it available but I have caught plenty of nice walleyes on the Gulp Alive (both the 3 and 4 inch minnows). I have had the best luck hooking it through the head like I would a minnow. It seems to give it a little more action this way.


----------



## tiller instinct (Mar 3, 2009)

I have never used the Gulp Alive minnows but I have used just the regular gulp that you get in the bag, and I have had similar results like the rest of these guys. I have the best results using the gulp like a normal plastic on a jig and then also throwing a minnow on with it. This works great in the spring when you are pitching jigs because you might get a hit and miss it but not know if you have a minnnow on still. With the gulp they will still hit it and you don't have to waste a cast or jig w/o bait for a period of time. Also in the spring and late fall it can be torture to stick your hands in the minnow bucket when it is 10 degrees outside. I love this stuff


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Haven't used the minnows but I have used the leeches and worms. I really like them. Some days they out preformed the live bait and sometimes the live bait worked better.


----------



## warriors (Apr 11, 2009)

I have done well on the leeches, but not as well on the minnows.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Good to know, I have used the older versions of smelly artificial baits in the BWCAW and had some luck but, the next time I go I'll be bringing this stuff!


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Used Gulp Alive this AM. Had decent luck overall. However the Gulp caught 75% of the fish. We had no live bait in the boat. The guys next to us had minnows. We caught as many fish as they did.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I like the minnow only when the fish are liking a little less action.

Otherwise, the grubs work amazing. I do not see nearly as many as these being sold, but I by far catch more on a lone grub than I do on a lone gulp minnow (again, unless the fish are not very active and want less action).


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

minnows work well for jigging! also have caught several off the crawlers, i have never caught one with the leeches but im sure they work because i have been very successful with the other two!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think the stuff is awesome. If anything, it certainly doesn't hurt to use.

We discussed Gulp Alive a lot last year in this thread...some more info if you want it:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=53148


----------

